# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Thanks for the Summit!

## jwilliams

Mark, Kurt, Ashley, et. al.,
Many thanks for yesterday's summit, and the webcast. Wish I could've been in NOLA for the real deal, but it was great to be able to attend the virtual meeting. Appreciate all the work y'all do for the profession, and look forward to the next gathering, wherever it may be.

Cheers!

Jim Williams
Kent State University Museum

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hey Jim, 
We missed you in-person for this go-round but it is good to know that you were joining us online. We will keep you updated about initiatives coming out of the meeting.
Best, 
Ashley

----------

